# Rockets-Timberwolves Preview



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> While the Minnesota Timberwolves have struggled of late, getting back home could be just what they need to regroup.
> 
> Kevin Love's return would surely help, too.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=400278137


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Only up by 3 at half, really only because of keeping their turnovers down.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Horrible shooting night from Love and Rubio was ineffective again. It all adds up to a loss.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

James Harden didn't help the Wolves' cause either. :laugh:


----------

